# App iGeneration sur l’Apple



## kyky118 (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir se que je pouvais faire sur mon Apple ou iPhone pour l’application iGeneration sur car elle ne se met pas à jour
C’est à dire que le dernier article date d’avant hier tant dis que si l’iPhone tous fonctionne correctement


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

kyky118 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais savoir se que je pouvais faire sur mon Apple ou iPhone pour l’application iGeneration sur car elle ne se met pas à jour
> C’est à dire que le dernier article date d’avant hier tant dis que si l’iPhone tous fonctionne correctement


Sur l'Apple Watch ?


----------



## kyky118 (5 Janvier 2020)

Oui


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2020)

j'ai jamais essayé 
honte de moi


----------



## yabr (6 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'ai jamais essayé
> honte de moi


Je change carrément de sujet (dsl)
J’ai installé sur ma Watch mini wiki.....je trouve ça très sympa ,je dirai même ,formidable !
Notamment le « nearby »....à compulser en voiture ,au feu rouge )


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> Je change carrément de sujet (dsl)
> J’ai installé sur ma Watch mini wiki.....je trouve ça très sympa ,je dirai même ,formidable !
> Notamment le « nearby »....à compulser en voiture ,au feu rouge )



Ouais un peu hors sujet 
Désolé pour la personne qui a créer le post de départ


----------

